# Pebbels First Trip Outside



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My hubby has never seen her in the harness before besides in pictures and it was so nice out today that we decided to go on a trip outside. There's a playground right behind our house so we took her over there and let her explore a little. We didn't stay out too long because it was her first time and we didn't want to stress her out. But if we keep getting nice days like this then we'll keep taking her out. I would love to harness train all of them but I know that's not possible.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She wasn't too sure about the wheel but got the hang of it after a couple minutes. There were some little kids around too but she was stressed out enough as it was I didn't want to overstimulate her the first time out. One asked if she was a conure lol. But she was pretty calm.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILZPHglpv3g

And the video of her going down the slide.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww cute. If I can free up some money and find one. I want to get an aviator harness, I think I would have a field day trying to get Aero in one, she can fly and she hates having her wings held


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww bless she enjoyed herself


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its no fun trying to get them into the harness or out of it but its OK once they're in it most of the time lol.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

How cool! I need to try and get Cindy a harness, I doubt she would like it very much though. I wonder if I could get one for Mr. B also, but he's kind of small...and mean at times.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

That is so stinkin cute! I gotta put up some pics of Petree in his


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes you do!!! Hubby enjoyed it so much he wants to do it again. Maybe we'll do it earlier in the day because he wasn't sure about the kids that were following us around.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless i bet your hubby enjoyed it more lol


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I started harness training Petree when he was about 3 weeks old...he's pretty good about getting into it, but taking it off makes him do a quieter version of the velociraptor cry. It sounds like I'm killing him lol. But he sits still so it's just for a minute. He loves going outside and is very brave. I've been working on getting him comfortable in the car.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pebbles doesn't mind until I tighten the strap around her body, she doesn't like that very much. But other than that, she's pretty good with it.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Roxy- 

Pebbles going down the slide.. is so funny! The whole trip looked like so much fun!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea I think she enjoyed it too!!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha cute! We also take Erin to the park, and take her down the slide and on the swing. Just can't help ourselves  she is our baby afterall!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Pebbles doesn't mind until I tighten the strap around her body, she doesn't like that very much. But other than that, she's pretty good with it.


Erin is the same, she cracks a bit of a tantrum, but I tell her she's silly she already has it on!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes so far Pebbles is the only one good with a harness on...we tried it out on Squiggles the other day and she nearly chewed the thing to pieces (at least she thought she was going to) like she wouldn't put her feet down and when she did she wasn't gripping anything hard enough and she kept trying to eat the harness. So I guess she's not a harness baby lol.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

i ordered Bailey a harness last week!!! And its going to be here tonight!!! im super excited.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Good luck...start out by hanging it in her cage like a toy so she can check it out. It'll make it less scary for her I think.


----------

